# Water Heater in a 678 new shape hymer



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

Hi all I am in the French alps skiing and it is the first time I have used my new Motorhome.I have had 2 Hymers before this one a 584 first.Next a 614.Very little problems.Having used the shower for the first time to find you can only get one shower because Hymer have fitted a 10ltr hot water system then have to wait 35 mins for the water to heat up.I think my old Hymers had 15ltr Hot water tanks and we never had a problem.I have informed Hymer today I will keep you posted. We are small people and if a large person would have to use the shower they would run out of hot water.
So if you buy a new shape Hymer ask what size water heater is in the van. I think hymer have taken a step backwards
Clipper
Dennis


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Is there no way to adjust the water temperature?

On my 2003 Hymer you can set two temperatures, so can just opt for the higher one if you intend to use a lot of warm water.


----------



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

My Truma 3402 has 12 litres only. Is there any way of raising the temperature. Either that or reduce the flow at the shower tap.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Our B654 (2009) has a 10L Truma. I think all Trumas for a while now have been 10L. Don't think it is a Hymer thing, but a Truma thing. We don't have a problem getting two showers out of ours. We do, however, have 'Navy' style showers in the van which makes the hot water go far.
Sal


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

yes mine is the truma c6000 and it has only a 12ltr tank which means you have only 5minutes max for a shower... its a good way of limiting my shower time :lol: :lol: as i don't do cold showers , yes the temperature is set to max of 60c heating from the gas supply, if you have access to both electric and gas put them both on and it reduces the time to reheat... thats all I can advise, complementing what has already been recommended....


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Sal,
What's a "Navy" style shower ? Is that where all the crew get in together?
Don't think my wife will be keen on that.

Bill


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Ah well yes Bill, you should be so lucky! :lol: 

The term 'Navy' style comes from the custom on board to conserve water so showers are taken thus: turn water on briefly to get wet, turn water off, soap down, turn water back on briefly to rinse off. We had to shower in the same fashion when we lived in Bermuda because your only domestic water supply was from the rainwater collected off the roof.

Sal


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Never mind running out of hot water - we ran out of water at the weekend - halfway through SWMBO's hairwash, so no conditioner = biggest frizz since Jackson 5 - she was not impressed.
Next time I'll totally fill the water tank, not 75%!!!


----------

